# install clean out T, existing PVC, How?



## kree (Nov 11, 2011)

Hi,
This seems like a stupid question....I am trying to install a "T" or a clean out actually in an existing 3"PVC line coming from the upstairs to the basement and into the septic system.

There is NO "give," or no slop, play, etc., at all in the existing pipe installation...so HOW do I cut out a 9" piece of the exisiting straight pipe and then insert the clean-out piece?

I cut the pipe, insert the new piece, slide it over 1/2" to make the connection...and I'm left with a 1/2" gap on the other side.

Is my only option to use a rubber connector on one end of the clean-out T ?

Thanks


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Use a wye not a tee for the cleanout. Install a short stub of PVC in the top of the wye and connect with a Fernco shielded coupling (a rubber connector as you call it). Any plumbing supply, good hardware or big box store will have them.


----------



## plumbing (Dec 3, 2011)

Hi, It will be a tight fit but you have about 2" if room in fitting so prime both ends then glue up make sure to subtract difference slide up at an angle to get on, then slide it down "so both ends are even" then wrap primer/glue around both HUB x HUB to ensure its air tight.

Licensed Plumber!:thumbsup:


----------



## biggles (Jan 1, 2008)

might get a slip coupling and use the cut away pipe to fit the Y clean out


----------



## kree (Nov 11, 2011)

Like "plumbing" said, if I want a solid PVC connection, then I should be enough room in the ends, like "A"? Is this what I could try?

I'd prefer a solid connection....




Thanks!


----------



## plumbing (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok then stick with the rubber coupling with straps


----------



## LateralConcepts (Jun 6, 2010)

What you're looking for is called a repair coupling. Use a WYE for your cleanout, cut two small stubs of pipe to glue in each end so you have enough left over to glue your repair couplings on. They don't have the little rib in the inside center, so you'll be able to primer, glue, then work quickly to slide them in place.

Also, don't listen to what "plumber" mentioned.


> then wrap primer/glue around both HUB x HUB to ensure its air tight. "Licensed Plumber"


A licensed plumber wouldn't slop glue all over the hubs to make sure it's air tight. :laughing:


----------



## kree (Nov 11, 2011)

I appreciate all suggestions. i googled slip fittings and it seems like many people have issues with them getting stuck halfway thru the installation or a leaky joint?

Is this true?

Any tips to guarantee success?

Thanks


----------

